# the best low budget washing machine



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

There are anything but automatic washing machines any more? What is your price range? Economical to me means less than 1000.00 US. Might be different for you.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

They have the basic samsung, ge, top load washers available at 399 every day, brand new at any big box store, also check kenmore brand at sears. No bells or whistles.

If looks aren't a concern, ask them if they have any scratch and dent or floor models available. You may save another 50 or 100 bucks or so. Ask for a manager they are willing to make a deal. Just a suggestion.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

please forgot top loads washers, they take 60-80% more water and detergent than a front one. Front one are expensive nut them pay themselve in 2-3 years in water and detergent cost


----------



## konyen (Dec 29, 2015)

good info. thanks


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

Many new ones are agitator-less and I've "heard" don't clean heavily soiled clothes very well.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

carmusic said:


> please forgot top loads washers, they take 60-80% more water and detergent than a front one. Front one are expensive nut them pay themselve in 2-3 years in water and detergent cost



Well that depends on what you pay for water? My water is fairly inexpensive. Maybe $300/yr. If 20% of my water consumption goes into the washer that would be $60/yr for wash water. A HE front loader on avg will save 50% of the water usage. So a whopping water savings of $30/yr. If I pay an extra $500 for a HE washer it will take nearly 17 years to break even on water savings alone.


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

i'd also look on craigslist for used. I tried to sell my top loader and dryer for $100 for BOTH and I had no nibbles until a month later once I had a charity coming to pick them up. and even then, people only offered me $75 for the pair. absolutely nothing wrong with them, kenmore elite ceramic tub etc, just not front loaders. if i was in the market for a new (to me) washer and dryer, it would be a used top loader from craigslist.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

OP has been missing for a while. As for the merits of HE machines over others,I find mine gets my clothiers just as clean and I don't have the agitator beating them up. my clothes last longer. As for water conservation , my front loader uses a fraction of the water that my old
Standard top loader used which saves me
Money on water, heating that water and helps reduced the load on my septic tank which will help its longevity.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

jimn01 said:


> OP has been missing for a while. As for the merits of HE machines over others,I find mine gets my clothiers just as clean and I don't have the agitator beating them up. my clothes last longer. As for water conservation , my front loader uses a fraction of the water that my old
> Standard top loader used which saves me
> Money on water, heating that water and helps reduced the load on my septic tank which will help its longevity.


I understand that agitator-less have problems removing stains, etc. especially if you have small children who have half their meal on them when they are done.

My Sear's washer and dryer are at least 30 years old, maybe more.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> If I pay an extra $500 for a HE washer it will take nearly 17 years to break even on water savings alone.


You will pay it off a lot sooner than that. 

You are missing 2 points. The first is that unless you wash in cold water all the time, using less water means less water to heat. So you have an energy savings.
The second is that the spin cycle on a HE machine is at a higher rpm than standard machines. It extracts more water from the clothes. You can feel the difference as you pull them out to put them in the dryer. Drier clothes going in dryer, means shorter dryer run times. Energy savings number 2.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

jmon is offering great advice to someone seeking a great deal. Same as I have done previously. 

Go to K-mart, Walmart, Sears etc and find a floor model (usually discontinued) that's available. Have your own SUV or a friend's and ask to speak to the manager of the dept. If it's not exactly the low price you wanted, say 'throw in 2 new reinforced supply lines (hot and cold) and we have a deal'. Maybe 25- 35% less than last sticker price?

Use their handtruck and bring to your SUV and load yourself. He'll be happy to get it off the floor.

More advice: when your washer does eventually have a problem, 'google' it for advice. Often an inexpensive part from Amazon will get you back in business and you will feel good about yourself that you can solve your own problems.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

At $530 this top loading HE washer is a pretty good deal. Its very reasonably priced and its high efficiency. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Samsung-...5117-2&cm_mmc=CJ-_-1319015-_-10368321&cj=true


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Lowes has great deals on washers for the next few days, 20% off many models, that means you can get a washing machine for $399.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Can't beat the Kenmore from Sears, made by Whirlpool.


----------



## raizamealupage (Jan 20, 2016)

There are many cheap washing machines available - some good, some not. If you’re looking to get the best possible price on your new washing machine there really is no alternative but to buy online.


----------



## micahlasvegas (Jan 26, 2016)

*Spoiled by Maytag*

I have had a cheap Maytag top load washer and gas dryer that came with my starter home in 1999. I have taken them with me to my new house as they are simply awesome!! I have had 2 issues with the washer, but was able to fix them for very few dollars. A new switch for $15 and a new timer for $115. My wife has been asking me for years if we should buy a new set and I tell her, "We're good!" I think this is a good option for your mom. There's no fancy computer to use and get confused with. There's no expensive computer to replace. The parts are cheap if something actually needs replacing. I have a family of 4 and these puppies are still kickin'! 
I have read about the payback on front load washers by saving water and it is not worth waiting for in my opinion.


----------

